
Any SF/SV angels available to meet? - DayneRathbone
Hi, I’m a founder of an Australian startup, and my co-founders and I are in SF for the next 2 days (until Friday evening, 5 Jul ‘17).<p>Our startup is a seed-stage consumer internet platform, and our mission is to make it easy to learn about any person.<p>Website: www.karma.wiki
Executive Summary: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;Exm4hg
Pitch Deck: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;sGkg13<p>Thanks
======
csa
First, I want to congratulate you all for your hustle -- I think your energy
and progress so far show that you have something to offer. That said...

1\. Friday evening is the 7th not the 5th. While I imagine that this is just a
simple oversight or typo, it does not reflect high attention to important
details (rightly or wrongly). Note that slide 20 also is not updated, so this
also seems a bit slapdash.

2\. Consumer internet... gah!

3\. You want everyone who uses the internet to use your service. You seem to
be asking people to write personal endorsements. Most people in the world
(even most "educated" ones) cannot write a clear paragraph, much less a
compelling personal endorsement letter. Ask anyone who has sat on a hiring
committee or admissions committee if you need evidence.

4\. It's great that Clyde played rugby for Australia, but I don't expect the
rugby references for your CMO to go far in the US... and I'm not sure they
should in other parts of the world either given his limited international
career (due to injuries). At best, that would seem to matter more for stuff
like enterprise sales or f2f sales. For mass online engagement, I struggle to
see the benefit of mentioning these facts.

5\. You're two years in with 2000-8000 (?) users. Your predictions for the
rest of 2017 seem overly ambitious. Also, how is $200k going to get you to
500k users? I can't see any other clear revenue streams, so costs seem like
they may swallow this number sooner rather than later.

Anyway, best of luck!

~~~
DayneRathbone
Thanks, I appreciate the balanced criticism.

